# WANTED:High quality wildlife photo's



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

I an artist and ive been trying so hard to advertise and sell my own paintings.
Most artist have a basic scene,where they just do all paintings of flowers or sunsets.
Im trying to get to that point where i want to find out what i want my scene to be.I know i can have a random amount of different paintings but i think my work would stand out more with it being limited to just a certain scene.

Ive done mostly reptile paintings,and i think i should stick to that theme.
Im reall rubbish at taking my own images and i never seen happy with the image ive taken,even tho the camera is pretty good.

If anyone who does photography and wouldnt mind me using thier photo's to paint free of charge for me to sell for my own profit but id give full credit to that person images when im advertising my paintings,and mention in the discription..


Tree painting.
Blah blah blah size 60cmx50cm blah bah.
(Example hoto credit._Your name_)


The places i use to sell my paintings is,ad trader,gumtree,preloved,going to use redbubble when i do my watercolour paintings,and artgallery,and your name/company name will always be used in the discription..


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

To be honest I think it is a little naughty to ask to use someones photo for you to make money from. You should atleast offer a certain % of the money to the photographer


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Tamz said:


> To be honest I think it is a little naughty to ask to use someones photo for you to make money from. You should atleast offer a certain % of the money to the photographer



I dont make enough money from my paintings,i mostly only make enough to cover the materials,and thats the truth.After all the effort i put into the painting and the cost of it all i literally make £5 hardly that,because the postage aswel,so people dont actually realise that.
I did say id give full credit for thier image i used.but if they dont want me to use thier photos they dont have to,i was only asking.


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

Would any of these be any good to you?
Reptiles - a set on Flickr

Not exactly wild but do have them outside lol


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont think it is a high quality photo but feel free to use it if you want.:smile:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a few you may use if you like


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

A couple more.


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

cat001 said:


> Would any of these be any good to you?
> Reptiles - a set on Flickr
> 
> Not exactly wild but do have them outside lol


You've got talent there,very lush photos.



FreddiesMum said:


> image
> 
> I dont think it is a high quality photo but feel free to use it if you want.:smile:


Thank you but its abit to small to get detail in 



xvickyx said:


> I have a few you may use if you like
> 
> image
> image
> ...





xvickyx said:


> A couple more.
> 
> image
> image


Lush images too.Ill PM the person who's images i use if i use these and show ill you the final outcome too.If any of you want me to link your Flickr page or website to mine just ask :2thumb:


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> You've got talent there,very lush photos.
> 
> Thank you but its abit to small to get detail in
> 
> Lush images too.Ill PM the person who's images i use if i use these and show ill you the final outcome too.If any of you want me to link your Flickr page or website to mine just ask :2thumb:


Oh yes please! :no1: I've recently made a bit of a site to dump my photos on lol Cat's Photography - Home you can use any images from their too if you like! : victory: would you like me to link yours too?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics everyone. Cat, some of yours are stunning! I have been dabbling in photography for a long time but am not anywhere near those! :devil: (jealous!)


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I have many a photo..too start us off..


----------

